# Puppymill strategy



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I went to page after reading the Puppymill Poem and, especially since it echoes my thoughts on the matter, I thought you might like to read it, too.

http://www.bcrescue.org/puppymill.html

This is from a Border Collie Rescue group so there are other groups out there campaigning against puppymills, too.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i tried looking for this poem that i got from a trainer a looong time ago. anyway--it talks about this dog who was in a shelter and that no one adopted him and his last thoughts are about the nurse crying over him and petting him while he was euthanized because he wasnt adopted. its a sad poem. i cant wait till puppymills are shut down. and petstores not selling dogs and cats.


----------

